# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Genezing van schimmelinfecties als candida start bij een gezonde voeding

## FRANCOIS580

Vele landgenoten kampen met allerlei schimmels en schimmelinfecties, dikwijls zelfs zonder het zelf te beseffen. Candida is hierbij wellicht de meest bekende en veel voorkomende schimmelinfectie. Het betreft een bijzonder hardnekkige schimmelinfectie die onze algemene gezondheid ernstig ondermijnd en in gevaar brengt. Zo’n schimmelinfectie zorgt immers voor een sterk verminderde weerstand. Heel wat geneesmiddelen verdoezelen de kwaal en de bijzonder vervelende candida symptomen maar laten de oorzaken van zo’n schimmelinfecties meestal ongemoeid. Wat kunnen we doen tegen zo’n ernstige en zelfs levensgevaarlijke schimmelinfectie als candida en hoe geraak je er uiteindelijk van verlost?

In ons lichaam zijn vele soorten gisten, schimmels en bacteriën aanwezig. Verkeer je in een goede lichamelijke en geestelijke gezondheid, dan zijn al deze gasten met elkaar in evenwicht. Ongezonde voeding, stress en depressie maar ook het veelvuldig en langdurig gebruik van allerlei geneesmiddelen waaronder antibiotica verstoren dit natuurlijke evenwicht en maken je ziek. Eens zover krijgen allerlei gisten waaronder Candida Albicans de kans om zich te ontwikkelen tot schimmels. Deze zijn op hun beurt de oorzaak van verschillende gezondheidsproblemen met spruw, extreme vermoeidheid en gewichtstoename als meest belangrijke.

Andere oorzaken van zo’n schimmelinfectie zijn een verstoorde darmflora, een ernstige ontsteking van je darmwand alsgevolg van de ziekte van Crohn en colitis ulcerosa, stress en een ernstig tekort aan vitamine B12.

*Bloedonderzoek*
De symptomen van een schimmelinfectie zijn zo uiteenlopend, dat het stellen van een sluitende diagnose moeilijk te stellen is en men dan meestal candida als dé boosdoener aanziet. Zo’n schimmelinfectie kan uitsluitend via bloedonderzoek vastgesteld worden. Door onze huidige levensstijl is de kans op candida erg groot, dus is het zeker verstandig rekening te houden met een eventuele infectie wanneer meerdere symptomen op onverklaarbare wijze uw dagelijks leven verstoren.
•*Bij een gebrek aan een doeltreffende behandeling:* kunnen schimmelinfecties oorzaak zijn van een extreme zin in zoet en in de eerste plaats in suiker, van het Prikkelbare Darm Syndroom (PDS), migraine, het Premenstrueel Syndroom (PMS), kanker, vaginitis of een ontsteking aan de schaamlippen, astma, fibromyalgie (gekenmerkt door spierpijn en pijn in de bindweefsels en extreme vermoeidheid), ernstige gewichtstoename zonder aanwijsbare reden, allerlei voedselallergieën, spruw (schimmelinfectie bij de mond), chronische vermoeidheid, gistinfecties, depressie, buikpijn, winderigheid en een opgeblazen gevoel, colitis (ontsteking aan de dikke darm), brandend maagzuur, indigestie, extreme vermoeidheid na het eten, mentale verwardheid, slecht geheugen, onvruchtbaarheid, jeuk en huiduitslag (vooral in huid plooien), lage lichaamstemperatuur, blaasontsteking, vaginale infecties en het lekkende darmsyndroom.

*Levensbedreigend* 
Je mag de gevolgen van schimmelinfecties zoals candida beslist niet onderschatten. Komt candida in je spijsverteringsstelsel en/of je bloed terecht, dan kan het zelfs levensbedreigende vormen aannemen. Zo kan candida erg nadelige gevolgen hebben voor je nieren, je lever, botten, spieren en je ogen. Belangrijke symptomen hiervan zijn vooral hoge koorts en rillingen.

*Het candida dieet*
Een ongezonde voeding en levenspatroon.../...


Lees verder...

----------

